

Ask HN: Where does one start to learn how to code? - jordanbrown

Resources? tips?
======
brianto2010

      1 Pick an Interesting Language
      2 Learn the Syntax
      3 Pick a Problem
      4 Solve the Problem
      5 Goto 3 if Done
      6 Goto 1 after 1--2 Years
    

As for problems, <http://rubyquiz.com/> and <http://programmingpraxis.com/>
are good starting resources.

To learn the syntax of a language, just search for the language and the word
"tutorial". Pick a site and read through the material provided.

If you can't decide on a language, try:

<http://www.ruby-doc.org/docs/ProgrammingRuby/>

<http://mislav.uniqpath.com/poignant-guide/>

------
paulbaumgart
<http://wiki.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide>

------
known
<http://cetus-links.org/>

